# 2 cats in need of good homes..



## Laura (Jun 18, 2010)

One is a 9 year old fem maine coon. She lost her owner recently and the lady who took her in is now in a care home herself. :-( Not expected to come home... Brown Tabby.. looks like Max in the other thread about growing up too fast. 
The other one is a calico. Med haired. 4 years old. 
They Do NOT have to go together. They are currently at a friends house in Auburn Calif. Above Sacramento.. 
If you are interested.. contact me and give me your email and I will send pictures..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, since I'm now down to only 4, I'd take them...however, you'd have to bring them to me. Are they neutered?


----------



## Laura (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll send you pics.. see if you fall in love!


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 19, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Well, since I'm now down to only 4, I'd take them...however, you'd have to bring them to me. Are they neutered?



Only four! I have four myself, with a foster cat. And I think I'm crazy sometimes. I hope you get them Yvonne!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 19, 2010)

Only four ... you light weights! I have 7!!!! (I just know I'm going to be one of those crazy cat ladies one day ... maybe I am already!)


----------

